# What Do You Wear? o.O



## Korvyna (Dec 4, 2009)

All name brand stuff from outlet malls or the mall. I'd wager that 75% of my wardrobe is Tommy Hilfiger because so far it's been the best quality for me and fits me the best. 

For work I mainly wear polos and khakis, and jeans and a nice shirt for whenever.


----------



## suicidal_orange (May 6, 2010)

I'm an INFP with image issues. The issue is I know how I appear makes no difference to my self confidence - I am not a lump of meat dressed up in pretty clothes, but something that hides in this shell.

I have to wear a shirt and trousers to work but when I get home I swap the trousers for casual. In the past couple of weeks this has meant I go running in a formal shirt, 3/4 length sports trousers, long socks and a pair of trainers. Not sure who looks worse, me or the pro-runners in their random coloured lycra :crazy: On a weekend it's not unheard of that I wear a blue t-shirt with blue jeans, or a t-shirt of a band I've not listened to in years.

Colour wise I'll wear almost anything, but I look bad in pink and anything but the darkest purple (which is a shame as I like purple).

Recently I've taken more of an interest in health and ethics, I had some negative heel shoes for work but they wore through so I'm on to some barefoot ones now. They don't look great but I feel healthier wearing them (they correct your posture) and that's more important. As to brands I've had a thing for Oakley stuff since I had a t-shirt before uni and it still looked good a year after leaving. They don't do sweatshops either which is a bonus, but it's still cotton which isn't great for the farmers...


----------



## Diphenhydramine (Apr 9, 2010)

asmit127 said:


> I'm an INFP with image issues. The issue is I know how I appear makes no difference to my self confidence - I am not a lump of meat dressed up in pretty clothes, but something that hides in this shell.


 They aren't mutually exclusive. You *are* a lump of meat dressed up in pretty clothes. You are also what is inside of you. There's no reason why you can't maximise both; one does not come at the expense of another.


----------



## suicidal_orange (May 6, 2010)

Diphenhydramine said:


> They aren't mutually exclusive. You *are* a lump of meat dressed up in pretty clothes. You are also what is inside of you. There's no reason why you can't maximise both; one does not come at the expense of another.


And that's why I call it an issue! I should learn to want to look good but lack the motivation, and that's why I'm still single.


----------



## Ti Dominant (Sep 25, 2010)

*Whatever happens to be clean. If it doesn't have a huge stain on it, it's g2g.*


----------



## lib (Sep 18, 2010)

I wear whatever is clean


----------



## angularvelocity (Jun 15, 2009)

Whatever I wear must be clean. Haha.

But in terms of style, I dress very simple. I always do solid color shirts(short sleeve, V neck, or long sleeve). 

If it's chilly I usually throw on a plaid shirt over the shirt. If it's ball shriveling freezeing, I have a variety of jackets(I LOVE JACKETS) and will always have some sort of stylish peacoat, leather jacket, or wool jacket. 

I tend to wear pants more than shorts so usually a pair of slim leg jeans(I do have a few skinnys but I've semi-retired them) or a pair cords(dark blue jeans, black, jeans or cords, or earthy brown for jeans and cords), and mix up shoes based on what I'm wearing. 

Either converse for a more relaxed feel or Vans. The color of the shoes will match pants and shirt! I really hate showing labels and stuff, hence the solid tees. I always get compliments on my dressing style which is really reassuring. 

I enjoy a more sleek and simple look than having graphics and such... Sometimes to throw a curve ball I'll wear goofy graphics, but that's more summertime fun stuff for me. "MORE COWBELL" tee shirts, "Got your tickets to the gun show?" "CRACK IS WHACK" hahaha and various stuff like that sometimes makes a debut.


----------



## snail (Oct 13, 2008)

I wear second hand clothes, clothes that are donated to me, clothes I find, and clothes I make (usually out of second hand clothes.) When I am alone in my room, I go nude. 

I don't like pants, so I make hats out of them. I wear dresses and skirts because they are comfortable. I am especially fond of shawls, ponchos and capes.


----------



## Raingembow (Dec 19, 2012)

My style vary from day to day.


----------



## Malx (May 17, 2011)

_What is your personal style? _
Funky and comfy. It's... creative. Otherwise it's jeans and a t-shirt style. 
_Do you care? _
Not really, but it's fun to play with clothing so I do when I'm in the mood.
_What MBTI and Enneagram type are you? _
ISTP. I'm going with 8w9 4w5 7w8 sx/sp for now. (Pretty certain of the 478 tritype at least.)
_Do you have a color/particular article of clothing preference? _
A lot of what I like most is somewhere from black to white. Blue jeans usually. If there are colours, I like red, blue, some orange, brown, and green for the most part. I hate wearing dresses and skirts and anything too girly.
_What are the brands you wear__?_
I don't care even slightly about brand name.
I have a lot of second hand stuff.


----------



## hulia (Sep 13, 2012)

I wear whatever is clean and comfy. Most days that just involves skinny jeans and a hoodie.


----------



## cocoabean (Jan 2, 2013)

I'm a college student! Even though I have amazing parents and generous family, I'm not made of money. My personality type has a reputation for a) trying on a different persona via clothes and b) not always dressing appropriately for the situation. I'd like the think that I bend the rules sometimes, like going for an appropriate length dress and boots instead of a suit, or maybe mixing stuff I found thrifting with other pieces. A great deal of my time is spent in class/relaxing or studying with family and friends/working out, though, so I have no issue with yoga pants/leggings and a hoodie.


----------



## hailfire (Dec 16, 2012)

I wear whatever I feel like, and as long as it's clean. Brand loyalty is not something I'm very good at, especially where clothes are concerned. A lot of them do happen to be from a bunch of different brands though, but ya know...


----------



## Dashing (Sep 19, 2011)

Jeans, shoes, boxers, socks, a black t shirt. Yup. 

Sometimes my commy hat. Because it's fucking cold outside.


----------



## JamesDowns (Sep 26, 2012)

jeans+t-shirt 

I try to only wear my shirts that don't look overly ridiculous like my boy scout t-shirt or something like "I love fishing"

I stay away from brands like the plague. If it has an embroidered animal on it then I disinfect the skin it came in contact with.


----------



## Cassieopeia (Jan 9, 2012)

I wear whatever is aesthetically pleasing to me. If it happens to be brand-name, cool, if not, cool, I don't really care. I guess I like secondhand or handmade stuff because of the rarity factor, but I don't find stuff I like as often from those places, and I don't dress solely to be unique. I dress to present myself attractively the way I see it. I see my body as a canvas, and I can express myself outwardly a little. Looking good makes me feel good, even if no one sees me, but compliments make me feel good too. I like to attract people but not for the sake of it; I like people to like me because I like them. There is a lot more involved than looks of course, but looks and overall vibes attract people to others in the first place.

sx/sp 9w8, 2w1, 5w4 ISFJ


----------



## ShadoWolf (Jun 5, 2012)

I wear whatever I feel like wearing. I'm kinda picky bout clothes, but in the way I like simple things and band shirts a lot. I'm not the type of person to wear flashy clothes or shirts that aren't unisex. I don't care if it's clean or not, but if it smells real bad I ain't gonna wear it.


----------

